# Bargain Cabinets! Make great enclosures



## raycam01_au (Mar 10, 2012)

I received a phonecall and a pm from 2 mates of mine about these 2 cabinets for sale, that would be great for snake enclosures, so i thought i would go suss them out and OMG
looks
I pick them up tomorrow (These will go with the 8 new 4ft enclosures i bought) hahahahahaaha i suck!!!













these are fantastic, 4ft long nearly 3ft wide front and back sliding glass doors, and perspex lids think they were old butchers displays!
and guess WHAT
both cost me 
*$60* bucks OMG so stoked *$30 bucks each insane*
thanks boys
i always remember ma mates


----------



## VickiR (Mar 10, 2012)

Very Nice,.,.. I would Love mates like yours.. Hehehe... Now all ou need to do is add vents and light/heating and your SET!!!


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 10, 2012)

Got the vents from work, and the heating and bulbs waiting lol AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!

they are nice mates, well one works for me, so he can keep his job


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 10, 2012)

Gonna have trouble getting a heat gradient with all that perspex..


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 10, 2012)

nah should be goods, i gotta plan  
omg your just down the road from me, wat do u have?

perspex is only the roof panels, so will be all sweet


----------



## sarah1234 (Mar 10, 2012)

They look freaken awesome. If u ever wanna lend me one I reckon they would make a mean gtp enclosure with ferns and live plants with some sunlight hitting them.


----------



## Jande (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow what a score. Those are going to be fun to deck out! So envious.


----------



## VickiR (Mar 13, 2012)

If you ever want to off load one.. I just brought a Darwin and hes enclosure...(the enclosure seems to small for him)


----------

